# Dipendenze mancanti, unmerging gnome, merging kde: CASINO!

## adcast

Salve a tutti, sono appena arrivato in Gentoo.

Allora gente la questione è complicata e premetto che non sono neanche capace di dare particolari dettagli (quindi spero vivamente che mi diciate voi stessi quali file e quali output mettervi qui per farvela capire..). Sostanzialmente la cosa è andata cosi:

Stavo emergendo Firefox quando ad un tratto la compilazione si blocca e spengo il computer (dovevo uscire). Riaccendo e gdm non mi parte per un problema a libpng.so.14 (o qualcosa di simile) ed anche con startx ci sono problemi. Cosi, dato che lo volevo fare già da qualche giorno, decido di rimuovere del tutto gnome e di emergere KDE.

Da bravo utente che non ha mai utilizzato una source-based faccio emerge --unmerge gnome (in stile Ubuntu per intenderci...) e là per là sembra andare tutto bene (anche se la cosa mi sembra troppo rapida per essere Gentoo). Quindi seguo un pò la guida per kde e alla fine inizio l' "emersione" che si blocca intorno al decimo pacchetto dicendomi che c'è un problema con gnome-base/libglade (se non ricordo male).

Fatto sta che la situazione è precipitata anche perchè ho iniziato ad incasinare tutto come mio solito girando su google e dando comandi a destra e a manca. Ora in pratica mi dà errore anche se mi alzo dalla sedia per andare a prendere un bicchier d'acqua...  :Confused: 

Come dicevo più sopra, aspetto voi per mettere output di comandi, log e vari perchè sinceramente sto talmente intontito da due giorni fatti cosi che non ci sto capendo più nulla   :Shocked: 

Non vi nego che siete la mia ultima speranza prima di una reinstallazione di circa due giorni   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao adcast, 

innanzitutto benvenuto! Secondo me la situazione è meno grave di quanto tu pensi. Sono sicuro che con l'aiuto degli utenti di questo mitico forum ne verrai a capo.

Per disinstallare gnome, non credo che tu abbia fatto cose sbagliate. È così che si fa. Comunque per tua informazione è a installare i pacchetti che ci vuole tanto, non a disinstallarli quindi tranquillo! È normale!  :Very Happy: 

Il fatto che gdm non ti parta più è normale. GDM viene usato da chi installa Gnome. Ora che vuoi KDE dovrai usare KDM. 

Per il problema del blocco della compilzione al pacchetto libglade ti invito a postare qui l'ultimo pezzo del build log dove sicuramente ci sarà l'errore di compilazione.

Per quanto riguarda invece altri problemi legati a librerie mancanti, come libpng.so.14 ad esempio, ti consiglio di installare sul tuo sistema il pacchetto app-portage/gentoolkit e lanciare il comando revdep-rebuild, che dovrebbe fixare tutte queste mancanze. Spesso si rivela un po' la bacchetta magica!  :Very Happy: 

Facci sapere!

----------

## Onip

Il problema di libpng è quasi sicuramente dovuto al fatto che gdm è stato linkato con la vecchia versione della librerie che è stata rimossa in seguito all'aggiornamento. Di conseguenza avresti dovuto ricompilarlo; per fortuna in gentoo ci sono tools automatici per risolvere la questione.

Adesso ti racconto la procedura di aggiornamento che io uso al fine di tenere al minimo i guai.

Inizia con l'aggiungere a make.conf le righe

```
# Logging

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error log info qa"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"
```

In questo modo ti verrano salvati i vari messaggi che i developers gentoo ti danno durante l'emersione di un pacchetto che riporta qualche criticità.

Per esaminarli si usa app-portage/elogv (da emergere)

e ora i passi da ripetere.

```

# emege --sync -> sync del portage tree

# emerge -DuNav --with-bdeps=y world -> aggiornamento sistema

# elogv -> esamino i log e faccio quanto viene richiesto

# emerge --depclean -> tolgo eventuali dipendenze non più necessarie

# revdep-rebuild -i -- -av --> controllo le dipendenze rotte (come libpng)

```

La rimozione di un pacchetto si fa correttamente con l'unmerge come hai fatto tu, ma è anche necessario procedere ad un --depclean per rimuovere le dipendenze diventate inutili (altrimenti dette pacchetti orfani) che, nel caso di gnome, sono parecchie. Gnome ci mette poco ad installarsi e togliersi perchè, in realtà, quello di gnome così come altri i n portage sono meta-pacchetti, cioè non installa niente ma serve solamente a "tirarsi dietro" tutti pacchetti necessari.

Per quanto riguarda l'altro errore è meglio che posti i messaggi che ti da emerge altrimenti è impossibile capire di cosa si tratti. Potrebbe essere più comodo utilizzare un livecd grafico finchè non hai un X ed un browser funzionanti per fare il copia\incolla: lo avvii e fai il chroot in un terminale così come hai fatto durante l'installazione (ovviamente senza riformattare e re-installare lo stage3 eccetera); una volta dentro dai gli emerge che ti servono e poi copi\incolli gli errori comodamente quando e se ti si presentano.

----------

## adcast

Prima di tutto vi ringrazio per le risposte molto detragliate. Ora sono all' uni e non posso far nulla ma tra un oreta torno a casa e faccio quanto mi avete indicato. Comunque il problema del gdm si é presentato prima dell'unmerge di gnome, inoltre googlando avevo giá scoperti revdep-rebuild che peró mi segnala errori a palate :s

Vabbe tra un oretta vi sapró dire di piú comunqua  :Wink: 

----------

## adcast

Eccomi di ritorno.

Allora, mo vi posto un pò di outputs:

```
emerge --depclean

 * Depclean may break link level dependencies. Thus, it is

 * recommended to use a tool such as `revdep-rebuild` (from

 * app-portage/gentoolkit) in order to detect such breakage.

 * 

 * Always study the list of packages to be cleaned for any obvious

 * mistakes. Packages that are part of the world set will always

 * be kept.  They can be manually added to this set with

 * `emerge --noreplace <atom>`.  Packages that are listed in

 * package.provided (see portage(5)) will be removed by

 * depclean, even if they are part of the world set.

 * 

 * As a safety measure, depclean will not remove any packages

 * unless *all* required dependencies have been resolved.  As a

 * consequence, it is often necessary to run `emerge --update

 * --newuse --deep @world` prior to depclean.

Calculating dependencies... done!

 * Dependencies could not be completely resolved due to

 * the following required packages not being installed:

 * 

 *   dev-vcs/git pulled in by:

 *     sys-devel/gettext-0.18.1.1-r1

 * 

 * Have you forgotten to run `emerge --update --newuse --deep @world` prior

 * to depclean? It may be necessary to manually uninstall packages that no longer

 * exist in the portage tree since it may not be possible to satisfy their

 * dependencies.  Also, be aware of the --with-bdeps option that is documented

 * in `man emerge`.

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

Questo è dovuto alla cancellazione di git fatta in preda al panico (sempre per errori su --depclean)

Allora, ripreso dal panico   :Very Happy:  , ho riemerso git ma mi dà 

```
emake failed

 * ERROR: x11-libs/pango-1.28.4 failed (compile phase):

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3266:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2542:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-libs/pango-1.28.4',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-libs/pango-1.28.4'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.28.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.28.4/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.28.4/work/pango-1.28.4'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-libs/pango-1.28.4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.28.4/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-libs/pango-1.28.4:

 * ERROR: x11-libs/pango-1.28.4 failed (compile phase):

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3266:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2542:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-libs/pango-1.28.4',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-libs/pango-1.28.4'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.28.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.28.4/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.28.4/work/pango-1.28.4'
```

Parte finale del revdep-rebuild (meno tragico di quanto ricordassi)

```
* Generated new 4_raw.rr and 4_owners.rr

 * Cleaning list of packages to rebuild

 * Generated new 4_pkgs.rr

 * Assigning packages to ebuilds

 * Generated new 4_ebuilds.rr

 * Evaluating package order

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-libs/pango:0

  (x11-libs/pango-1.28.4, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/pango-1.20[introspection?] required by (x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.3, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (x11-libs/pango-1.28.3-r1, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

!!! Enabling --newuse and --update might solve this conflict.

!!! If not, it might at least allow emerge to give a suggestions.

 * Warning: Failed to resolve package order.

 * Will merge in arbitrary order

Possible reasons:

- An ebuild is no longer in the portage tree.

- An ebuild is masked, use /etc/portage/packages.keyword

and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask to unmask it

.....

 * All prepared. Starting rebuild

emerge --oneshot   app-arch/file-roller:0

app-cdr/brasero:0

app-crypt/seahorse:0

app-editors/gedit:0

app-laptop/pommed:0

app-text/evince:0

app-text/ghostscript-gpl:0

app-text/poppler:0

dev-cpp/cairomm:0

dev-cpp/gtkmm:2.4

dev-cpp/pangomm:1.4

dev-libs/libgdata:0

dev-libs/libgweather:2

dev-libs/totem-pl-parser:0

dev-python/gconf-python:2

dev-python/gnome-applets-python:0

dev-python/gnome-desktop-python:0

dev-python/gnome-keyring-python:0

dev-python/gnome-vfs-python:2

dev-python/libbonobo-python:2

dev-python/libgnome-python:2

dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python:2

dev-python/notify-python:0

dev-python/pygtkglext:0

dev-python/pyorbit:0

gnome-extra/bug-buddy:2

gnome-extra/evolution-data-server:0

gnome-extra/evolution-webcal:0

gnome-extra/gconf-editor:0

gnome-extra/gnome-games:0

gnome-extra/gnome-media:2

gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager:0

gnome-extra/gnome-screensaver:0

gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor:0

gnome-extra/gnome-utils:0

gnome-extra/gtkhtml:3.14

gnome-extra/gucharmap:0

gnome-extra/nm-applet:0

gnome-extra/polkit-gnome:0

gnome-extra/yelp:0

mail-client/evolution:2.0

media-gfx/eog:1

media-gfx/gtkimageview:0

media-libs/libcanberra:0

media-libs/swfdec:0

media-plugins/gst-plugins-gconf:0.10

media-sound/sound-juicer:0

media-video/cheese:0

media-video/totem:0

net-analyzer/gnome-netstatus:0

net-analyzer/gnome-nettool:0

net-libs/gtk-vnc:0

net-libs/libproxy:0

net-libs/libsoup-gnome:2.4

net-libs/webkit-gtk:2

net-libs/xulrunner:1.9

net-misc/vinagre:0

net-misc/vino:0

net-print/cups:0

net-print/gnome-cups-manager:0

net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth:2

www-client/epiphany:0

x11-apps/xcursorgen:0

x11-libs/cairo:0

x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf:2

x11-libs/gksu:0

x11-libs/gtk+:2

x11-libs/gtkglext:0

x11-libs/libgksu:2

x11-libs/qt-gui:4

x11-misc/notification-daemon:0

x11-terms/gnome-terminal:0

x11-wm/metacity:0

..........

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-libs/pango:0

  (x11-libs/pango-1.28.4, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/pango-1.20[introspection?] required by (x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.3, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (x11-libs/pango-1.28.3-r1, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

!!! Enabling --newuse and --update might solve this conflict.

!!! If not, it might at least allow emerge to give a suggestions.

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "media-libs/libpng[apng]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- media-libs/libpng-1.5.2 (Change USE: +apng)

(dependency required by "net-libs/xulrunner-2.0.1-r1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "net-libs/xulrunner:1.9" [argument])

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

 * Build finished correctly. Removing temporary files...

 * You can re-run revdep-rebuild to verify that all libraries and binaries

 * are fixed. Possible reasons for remaining inconsistencies include:

 *   orphaned files

 *   deep dependencies

 *   packages installed outside of portage's control

 *   specially-evaluated libraries

```

Ora applico le istruzioni di onip e posto quello che ne esce

----------

## fbcyborg

Allora per l'errore di revdep-rebuild fai:

```
echo "media-libs/libpng apng" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

E riprova.

Per quanto riguarda l'errore di git, non mi è sufficiente per capire quale sia il problema. Posta un po' più di informazioni (comincia a copiare il log da prima  :Very Happy: , quella è solo il messaggio finale).

----------

## adcast

dopo provo con l'echo, ora sto seguendo onip e credo che emerge -DuNav --with-bdeps=y world si fotterà come minimo mezza giornata   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fbcyborg

OK! Facci sapere allora!  :Wink: 

----------

## adcast

 *Quote:*   

> e ora i passi da ripetere.
> 
> Codice:
> 
> # emege --sync -> sync del portage tree
> ...

 

emerge --sync ==> OK

emerge -DuNav --with-bdeps=y world nella parte finale ha dato questo 

```
>>> Emerging (158 of 189) net-print/cups-1.4.6-r1

 * cups-1.4.6-source.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...             [ ok ]

 * Package:    net-print/cups-1.4.6-r1

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: printing@gentoo.org

 * USE:        X acl dbus elibc_glibc jpeg kernel_linux ldap pam perl png python ssl threads tiff usb userland_GNU x86

 * FEATURES:   preserve-libs sandbox

 * You are going to use new libusb backed to access your usb printer.

 * This interface has quite few known issues and does not report all

 * issues and just refuses to print.

 * Please consider disabling usb useflag if you are having issues.

 * 

 * Please note that if you disable the usb useflag your device will be

 * still working using kernel usblp interface instead of libusb.

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.37-gentoo-r4/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.37-gentoo-r4

 * Your usb printers will be managed via libusb which collides with kernel module.

 * cups-1.4.6 requires the USB_PRINTER support disabled.

 * Please disable it:

 *     CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=n

 * in /usr/src/linux/.config or

 *     Device Drivers --->

 *         USB support  --->

 *             [ ] USB Printer support

 * ERROR: net-print/cups-1.4.6-r1 failed (setup phase):

 *   USB_PRINTER module enabled

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *              ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called pkg_setup

 *   cups-1.4.6-r1.ebuild, line 111:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               die "USB_PRINTER module enabled"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-print/cups-1.4.6-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-print/cups-1.4.6-r1'.

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME=""

JAVACFLAGS="" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-print/cups-1.4.6-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-print/cups-1.4.6-r1/temp/die.env'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-print/cups-1.4.6-r1/work/cups-1.4.6'

>>> Failed to emerge net-print/cups-1.4.6-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-print/cups-1.4.6-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 113 info files.

 * IMPORTANT: 10 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: media-libs/tiff-4.0.0_beta7

 *  - /usr/lib/libtiff.so.3

 *  - /usr/lib/libtiff.so.3.9.4

 *      used by /usr/bin/gs (app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.71-r6)

 *      used by /usr/bin/tiffdiff (media-libs/lcms-1.19)

 *      used by /usr/bin/tifficc (media-libs/lcms-1.19)

 *      used by 5 other files

>>> package: dev-libs/libffi-3.0.10_rc8

 *  - /usr/lib/libffi.so.5

 *  - /usr/lib/libffi.so.5.0.10

 *      used by /usr/bin/g-ir-compiler (dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.10.8)

 *      used by /usr/lib/libgirepository-1.0.so.1.0.0 (dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.10.8)

 *      used by /usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_ctypes.so (dev-lang/python-2.7.1-r1)

 *      used by /usr/lib/python3.1/lib-dynload/_ctypes.so (dev-lang/python-3.1.3-r1)

>>> package: sys-devel/binutils-2.21

 *  - /usr/lib/binutils/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.20.1/libbfd-2.20.1.20100303.so

 *  - /usr/lib/binutils/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.20.1/libbfd.so

 *      used by /usr/lib/cairo/libcairo-trace.so.0.0.0 (x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r1)

>>> package: x11-libs/xcb-util-0.3.8

 *  - /usr/lib/libxcb-aux.so

 *  - /usr/lib/libxcb-aux.so.0

 *  - /usr/lib/libxcb-aux.so.0.0.0

 *      used by /usr/lib/libstartup-notification-1.so.0.0.0 (x11-libs/startup-notification-0.10)

 *  - /usr/lib/libxcb-atom.so

 *  - /usr/lib/libxcb-atom.so.1

 *  - /usr/lib/libxcb-atom.so.1.0.0

 *      used by /usr/lib/libstartup-notification-1.so.0.0.0 (x11-libs/startup-notification-0.10)

>>> package: dev-libs/gmp-5.0.2

 *  - /usr/lib/libgmp.so.3

 *  - /usr/lib/libgmp.so.3.5.2

 *      used by /usr/libexec/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/cc1 (sys-devel/gcc-4.4.5)

 *      used by /usr/libexec/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/cc1plus (sys-devel/gcc-4.4.5)

 *      used by /usr/libexec/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/f951 (sys-devel/gcc-4.4.5)

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries
```

Dopodichè finisce, quindi non arriva al 189esimo pacchetto ed ho il sospetto che abbia saltato anche altri pacchetti perchè mi sono assentato 20 minuti dal portatile e dal 20esimo l'ho ritrovato al 78esimo...

Gli dò emerge @preserved-rebuild come mi chiede e parte cosi...

```

Error during set creation: Redefinition of set 'kdebase-4.6' (sections: 'usersets', 'kde sets')

Error during set creation: Redefinition of set 'kdebindings-4.6' (sections: 'usersets', 'kde sets')

Error during set creation: Redefinition of set 'kdebase-workspace-4.6' (sections: 'usersets', 'kde sets')

Error during set creation: Redefinition of set 'kdelibs-4.6' (sections: 'usersets', 'kde sets')

Error during set creation: Redefinition of set 'kdemultimedia-4.6' (sections: 'usersets', 'kde sets')

Error during set creation: Redefinition of set 'kdewebdev-4.6' (sections: 'usersets', 'kde sets')

Error during set creation: Redefinition of set 'kdedeps-4.6' (sections: 'usersets', 'kde sets')

Error during set creation: Redefinition of set 'kdeutils-4.6' (sections: 'usersets', 'kde sets')

Error during set creation: Redefinition of set 'kdegraphics-4.6' (sections: 'usersets', 'kde sets')

Error during set creation: Redefinition of set 'kdebase-runtime-4.6' (sections: 'usersets', 'kde sets')

Error during set creation: Redefinition of set 'kdebase-apps-4.6' (sections: 'usersets', 'kde sets')

Error during set creation: Redefinition of set 'kdesdk-4.6' (sections: 'usersets', 'kde sets')

```

Questo penso che derivi dal fatto che avevo iniziato ad emergere KDE ma si è fermato su gnome-base/libglade se non sbaglio (ovviamente però non so come fixare la cosa   :Confused:  )

Per ora vi posto questo dato che sta emergendo il primo di 19 pacchetti e credo che lo lascio fare perchè devo tornare all'uni, quindi prima delle 5 e mezza non potrò postare (anche se con le operazioni vado avanti perchè mi connetto ad Ubuntu (dalla quale sto in chroot) tramite desktop remoto dallo smartphone cosi da non perderci due giorni).

Vi ringrazio molto per come vi state sbattendo ragazzi, a dopo!   :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *adcast wrote:*   

> e ora i passi da ripetere.
> 
> # emerge --depclean -> tolgo eventuali dipendenze non più necessarie

 

la prossima volta, premetti -pv:

```

# emerge --depclean -pv -> depclean è un buon programma, ma prima di lasciarlo far danni, deve dichiarami le proprie intenzioni.

```

 *adcast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> >>> Emerging (158 of 189) net-print/cups-1.4.6-r1
> 
> ...

 

l'ebuild di cups è molto ben fatto, e ti sta suggerendo cosa fare per proseguire:

disabilita il supporto a USB_PRINTER nel kernel, perché no è più necessario.

anch'io ho incontrato quel messaggio, qualche giorno fa. L'adattamento è stato indolore.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ma sta emergendo tutto con ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" ?

Perché io ancora non avevo ricevuto quel messaggio da cups ed ho visto che è ancora testing la versione 1.4.6-r1.

----------

## adcast

Ancora dall'uni. No non ho la versione a 64 bit ma ora che ci penso sono proprio un co***one...perché per sveltire la compilazione di broadcom-sta e del flashplayer ho messo "~*" come keyword :S

----------

## fbcyborg

OK, ovviamente "~amd64" era un esempio. Quindi hai "~x86". Io anni fa lo misi per sbaglio ed ebbi qualche problema  :Exclamation: 

----------

## adcast

Rieccomi operativo.

Allora miracolosamente libpng si è compilato ed installato. Ma quando dò emerge @preserved-rebuild mi dà

```
emake failed

 * ERROR: app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3 failed (compile phase):

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3313:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2587:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0'

>>> Failed to emerge app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/temp/build.log'

```

Sto inziando ad essere parecchio confuso...sto facendo una marea di cose e ricevendo errori a palate per elimiare gnome   :Confused: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Gnome è il male!!!   :Twisted Evil:  Adesso combattici!  :Very Happy: 

Dunque, come prima, il log che hai postato non è sufficiente.

Devi sempre postare la parte prima di quello che hai postato tu sennò non si legge qual'è l'errore di compilazione.

----------

## adcast

Hai ragione me l'avevi già detto   :Razz: 

Ecco quello che c'è sopra (dal dopo configure in poi)

```
Configure summary:

        Platform...........:  gnome

        GTK+ version.......:  2.0

        GConf Support......:  yes

   GTK+ Unix Print....:  yes

   Keyring Support....:  no

   DBUS Support.......:  yes

   SM client support..:  xsmp

   Help files.........:  yes

   Nautilus Plugin....:  no

   Thumbnailer........:  yes

   Previewer..........:  yes

   Gtk-Doc Support....:  no

   Debug mode.........:  no

   GObj. Introspection:  no

   Tests..............:  no

   PDF Backend........:  yes

   PostScript Backend.:  yes

   TIFF Backend.......:  yes

   DJVU Backend.......:  no

   DVI Backend........:  no

   Pixbuf Backend.....:  no

   Comics Backend.....:  yes

   Impress Backend....:  yes

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0 ...

make -j3 

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0'

Making all in cut-n-paste

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/cut-n-paste'

Making all in zoom-control

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/cut-n-paste/zoom-control'

  CC     libephyzoom_la-ephy-zoom-action.lo

  CC     libephyzoom_la-ephy-zoom-control.lo

  CC     libephyzoom_la-ephy-zoom.lo

  CCLD   libephyzoom.la

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/cut-n-paste/zoom-control'

Making all in toolbar-editor

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/cut-n-paste/toolbar-editor'

  GEN    stamp-eggmarshalers.c

  GEN    stamp-eggmarshalers.h

  GEN    stamp-eggtypebuiltins.c

  GEN    stamp-eggtypebuiltins.h

make  all-am

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/cut-n-paste/toolbar-editor'

  CC     libtoolbareditor_la-eggmarshalers.lo

  CC     libtoolbareditor_la-egg-editable-toolbar.lo

  CC     libtoolbareditor_la-egg-toolbars-model.lo

  CC     libtoolbareditor_la-egg-toolbar-editor.lo

  CC     libtoolbareditor_la-eggtypebuiltins.lo

  CCLD   libtoolbareditor.la

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/cut-n-paste/toolbar-editor'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/cut-n-paste/toolbar-editor'

Making all in totem-screensaver

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/cut-n-paste/totem-screensaver'

  CC     libtotemscrsaver_la-totem-scrsaver.lo

  CCLD   libtotemscrsaver.la

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/cut-n-paste/totem-screensaver'

Making all in smclient

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/cut-n-paste/smclient'

  CC     libsmclient_la-eggsmclient.lo

  CC     libsmclient_la-eggdesktopfile.lo

  CC     libsmclient_la-eggsmclient-xsmp.lo

  CCLD   libsmclient.la

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/cut-n-paste/smclient'

Making all in gimpcellrenderertoggle

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/cut-n-paste/gimpcellrenderertoggle'

  CC     libgimpcellrenderertoggle_la-gimpwidgetsmarshal.lo

  CC     libgimpcellrenderertoggle_la-gimpcellrenderertoggle.lo

  CCLD   libgimpcellrenderertoggle.la

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/cut-n-paste/gimpcellrenderertoggle'

Making all in synctex

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/cut-n-paste/synctex'

  CC     libsynctex_la-synctex_parser.lo

  CC     libsynctex_la-synctex_parser_utils.lo

  CCLD   libsynctex.la

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/cut-n-paste/synctex'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/cut-n-paste'

make[3]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/cut-n-paste'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/cut-n-paste'

Making all in data

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data'

Making all in icons

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons'

Making all in 16x16

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/16x16'

Making all in actions

make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/16x16/actions'

make[5]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/16x16/actions'

Making all in apps

make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/16x16/apps'

make[5]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/16x16/apps'

Making all in mimetypes

make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/16x16/mimetypes'

make[5]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/16x16/mimetypes'

make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/16x16'

make[5]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/16x16'

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/16x16'

Making all in 22x22

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/22x22'

Making all in actions

make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/22x22/actions'

make[5]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/22x22/actions'

Making all in apps

make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/22x22/apps'

make[5]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/22x22/apps'

Making all in mimetypes

make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/22x22/mimetypes'

make[5]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/22x22/mimetypes'

make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/22x22'

make[5]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/22x22'

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/22x22'

Making all in 24x24

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/24x24'

Making all in actions

make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/24x24/actions'

make[5]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/24x24/actions'

Making all in apps

make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/24x24/apps'

make[5]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/24x24/apps'

Making all in mimetypes

make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/24x24/mimetypes'

make[5]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/24x24/mimetypes'

make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/24x24'

make[5]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/24x24'

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/24x24'

Making all in 32x32

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/32x32'

Making all in actions

make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/32x32/actions'

make[5]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/32x32/actions'

Making all in mimetypes

make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/32x32/mimetypes'

make[5]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/32x32/mimetypes'

make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/32x32'

make[5]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/32x32'

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/32x32'

Making all in 48x48

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/48x48'

Making all in actions

make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/48x48/actions'

make[5]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/48x48/actions'

Making all in apps

make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/48x48/apps'

make[5]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/48x48/apps'

make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/48x48'

make[5]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/48x48'

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/48x48'

Making all in scalable

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/scalable'

Making all in actions

make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/scalable/actions'

make[5]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/scalable/actions'

Making all in apps

make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/scalable/apps'

make[5]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/scalable/apps'

Making all in mimetypes

make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/scalable/mimetypes'

make[5]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/scalable/mimetypes'

make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/scalable'

make[5]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/scalable'

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons/scalable'

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons'

make[4]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data/icons'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data'

LC_ALL=C /usr/bin/intltool-merge -d -u -c ../po/.intltool-merge-cache ../po evince.desktop.in evince.desktop

LC_ALL=C /usr/bin/intltool-merge -x -u /tmp org.gnome.Evince.gschema.xml.in org.gnome.Evince.gschema.xml

  GEN    org.gnome.evince.Daemon.service

Merging translations into org.gnome.Evince.gschema.xml.

CREATED org.gnome.Evince.gschema.xml

  GEN    org.gnome.Evince.gschema.valid

Generating and caching the translation database

Merging translations into evince.desktop.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/data'

Making all in libdocument

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/libdocument'

  GEN    stamp-ev-document-type-builtins.c

  GEN    stamp-ev-document-type-builtins.h

make  all-am

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/libdocument'

  CC     libevdocument_la-ev-annotation.lo

  CC     libevdocument_la-ev-async-renderer.lo

  CC     libevdocument_la-ev-attachment.lo

  CC     libevdocument_la-ev-backends-manager.lo

  CC     libevdocument_la-ev-layer.lo

  CC     libevdocument_la-ev-link.lo

  CC     libevdocument_la-ev-link-action.lo

  CC     libevdocument_la-ev-link-dest.lo

  CC     libevdocument_la-ev-image.lo

  CC     libevdocument_la-ev-init.lo

  CC     libevdocument_la-ev-document.lo

  CC     libevdocument_la-ev-document-annotations.lo

  CC     libevdocument_la-ev-document-attachments.lo

  CC     libevdocument_la-ev-document-factory.lo

  CC     libevdocument_la-ev-document-thumbnails.lo

  CC     libevdocument_la-ev-document-fonts.lo

  CC     libevdocument_la-ev-document-layers.lo

  CC     libevdocument_la-ev-document-links.lo

  CC     libevdocument_la-ev-document-images.lo

  CC     libevdocument_la-ev-document-print.lo

  CC     libevdocument_la-ev-document-security.lo

  CC     libevdocument_la-ev-document-find.lo

  CC     libevdocument_la-ev-document-transition.lo

  CC     libevdocument_la-ev-document-forms.lo

  CC     libevdocument_la-ev-document-text.lo

  CC     libevdocument_la-ev-form-field.lo

  CC     libevdocument_la-ev-debug.lo

  CC     libevdocument_la-ev-file-exporter.lo

  CC     libevdocument_la-ev-file-helpers.lo

  CC     libevdocument_la-ev-mapping-list.lo

  CC     libevdocument_la-ev-module.lo

  CC     libevdocument_la-ev-page.lo

  CC     libevdocument_la-ev-render-context.lo

  CC     libevdocument_la-ev-selection.lo

  CC     libevdocument_la-ev-transition-effect.lo

  CC     libevdocument_la-ev-document-misc.lo

  CC     libevdocument_la-ev-document-type-builtins.lo

  CCLD   libevdocument.la

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/libdocument'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/libdocument'

Making all in backend

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/backend'

Making all in pdf

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/backend/pdf'

  CXX    ev-poppler.lo

  GEN    pdfdocument.evince-backend

Found cached translation database

Merging translations into pdfdocument.evince-backend.

  CXXLD  libpdfdocument.la

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/backend/pdf'

Making all in ps

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/backend/ps'

  CC     ev-spectre.lo

  GEN    psdocument.evince-backend

Found cached translation database

Merging translations into psdocument.evince-backend.

  CCLD   libpsdocument.la

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/backend/ps'

Making all in tiff

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/backend/tiff'

  CC     tiff-document.lo

  CC     tiff2ps.lo

  GEN    tiffdocument.evince-backend

Found cached translation database

Merging translations into tiffdocument.evince-backend.

tiff2ps.c: In function 'PS_Lvl2page':

tiff2ps.c:1131: warning: format '%u' expects type 'unsigned int', but argument 3 has type 'tsize_t'

tiff2ps.c:1225: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

tiff2ps.c: In function 'PSDataBW':

tiff2ps.c:1606: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

tiff2ps.c: In function 'Ascii85Flush':

tiff2ps.c:1721: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CCLD   libtiffdocument.la

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/backend/tiff'

Making all in comics

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/backend/comics'

  CC     comics-document.lo

  GEN    comicsdocument.evince-backend

Found cached translation database

Merging translations into comicsdocument.evince-backend.

  CCLD   libcomicsdocument.la

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/backend/comics'

Making all in impress

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/backend/impress'

  CC     document.lo

  CC     f_oo13.lo

  CC     f_oasis.lo

  CC     iksemel.lo

  CC     r_back.lo

  CC     r_draw.lo

r_draw.c: In function '_imp_draw_image':

r_draw.c:84: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 2 of 'ctx->drw->open_image' differ in signedness

r_draw.c:84: note: expected 'const unsigned char *' but argument is of type 'char *'

r_draw.c: In function '_imp_tile_image':

r_draw.c:108: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 2 of 'ctx->drw->open_image' differ in signedness

r_draw.c:108: note: expected 'const unsigned char *' but argument is of type 'char *'

  CC     render.lo

  CC     r_geometry.lo

  CC     r_gradient.lo

  CC     r_style.lo

  CC     r_text.lo

  CC     zip.lo

  CC     impress-document.lo

zip.c: In function 'list_files':

zip.c:159: warning: ignoring return value of 'fread', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

zip.c: In function 'zip_load_xml':

zip.c:290: warning: pointer targets in assignment differ in signedness

zip.c:292: warning: pointer targets in assignment differ in signedness

zip.c:289: warning: ignoring return value of 'fread', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

zip.c:299: warning: ignoring return value of 'fread', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

zip.c: In function 'zip_load':

zip.c:336: warning: pointer targets in assignment differ in signedness

zip.c:338: warning: pointer targets in assignment differ in signedness

zip.c:335: warning: ignoring return value of 'fread', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

zip.c:345: warning: ignoring return value of 'fread', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  GEN    impressdocument.evince-backend

Found cached translation database

Merging translations into impressdocument.evince-backend.

  CCLD   libimpressdocument.la

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/backend/impress'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/backend'

make[3]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/backend'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/backend'

Making all in libview

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/libview'

  GEN    stamp-ev-view-type-builtins.c

  GEN    stamp-ev-view-type-builtins.h

make  all-am

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/libview'

  CC     libevview_la-ev-document-model.lo

  CC     libevview_la-ev-annotation-window.lo

  CC     libevview_la-ev-loading-window.lo

  CC     libevview_la-ev-jobs.lo

  CC     libevview_la-ev-job-scheduler.lo

  CC     libevview_la-ev-page-cache.lo

  CC     libevview_la-ev-pixbuf-cache.lo

  CC     libevview_la-ev-print-operation.lo

  CC     libevview_la-ev-stock-icons.lo

  CC     libevview_la-ev-timeline.lo

  CC     libevview_la-ev-transition-animation.lo

  CC     libevview_la-ev-view.lo

  CC     libevview_la-ev-view-accessible.lo

ev-view.c: In function 'compute_scroll_increment':

ev-view.c:841: warning: passing argument 1 of 'cairo_region_create_rectangle' from incompatible pointer type

/usr/include/cairo/cairo.h:2603: note: expected 'const struct cairo_rectangle_int_t *' but argument is of type 'struct GdkRectangle *'

ev-view.c:849: warning: passing argument 3 of 'cairo_region_get_rectangle' from incompatible pointer type

/usr/include/cairo/cairo.h:2632: note: expected 'struct cairo_rectangle_int_t *' but argument is of type 'struct GdkRectangle *'

ev-view.c:866: warning: passing argument 3 of 'cairo_region_get_rectangle' from incompatible pointer type

/usr/include/cairo/cairo.h:2632: note: expected 'struct cairo_rectangle_int_t *' but argument is of type 'struct GdkRectangle *'

ev-view.c: In function 'ev_view_form_field_get_region':

ev-view.c:1946: warning: passing argument 1 of 'cairo_region_create_rectangle' from incompatible pointer type

/usr/include/cairo/cairo.h:2603: note: expected 'const struct cairo_rectangle_int_t *' but argument is of type 'struct GdkRectangle *'

  CC     libevview_la-ev-view-marshal.lo

ev-view.c: In function 'ev_view_create_annotation':

ev-view.c:2858: warning: passing argument 1 of 'cairo_region_create_rectangle' from incompatible pointer type

/usr/include/cairo/cairo.h:2603: note: expected 'const struct cairo_rectangle_int_t *' but argument is of type 'struct GdkRectangle *'

ev-view.c: In function 'merge_selection_region':

ev-view.c:5896: warning: passing argument 3 of 'cairo_region_get_rectangle' from incompatible pointer type

/usr/include/cairo/cairo.h:2632: note: expected 'struct cairo_rectangle_int_t *' but argument is of type 'struct GdkRectangle *'

ev-view.c:5899: warning: passing argument 2 of 'cairo_region_union_rectangle' from incompatible pointer type

/usr/include/cairo/cairo.h:2667: note: expected 'const struct cairo_rectangle_int_t *' but argument is of type 'struct GdkRectangle *'

ev-view.c:5901: warning: passing argument 3 of 'cairo_region_get_rectangle' from incompatible pointer type

/usr/include/cairo/cairo.h:2632: note: expected 'struct cairo_rectangle_int_t *' but argument is of type 'struct GdkRectangle *'

ev-view.c:5904: warning: passing argument 2 of 'cairo_region_union_rectangle' from incompatible pointer type

/usr/include/cairo/cairo.h:2667: note: expected 'const struct cairo_rectangle_int_t *' but argument is of type 'struct GdkRectangle *'

  CC     libevview_la-ev-view-cursor.lo

  CC     libevview_la-ev-view-presentation.lo

  CC     libevview_la-ev-view-type-builtins.lo

  CCLD   libevview.la

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lpng14

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [libevview.la] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/libview'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0/libview'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3 failed (compile phase):

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3313:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2587:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/work/evince-2.32.0'

>>> Failed to emerge app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.32.0-r3/temp/build.log'

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

----------

## Onip

 *adcast wrote:*   

> Sto inziando ad essere parecchio confuso...sto facendo una marea di cose e ricevendo errori a palate per elimiare gnome  

 

Ci sono un po' di problemi principalmente dovuti a due fattori

stai facendo le cose senza sapere cosa stai facendo. È anche abbastanza normale agli inizi, ma gentoo è un giocattolo pericoloso: se vai alla cieca può capitare che si rompa.

stai utilizzando un sistema completamente ~, cioè con tools e parti fondamentali del sistema che sono considerate ancora acerbe e da testare. Capisci bene che questo ti espone maggiormente a tutta una serie di problemi di incompatibilità da cui saresti schermato se fossi con un sistema stabile. In gentoo il sistema testing lo è per davvero, si può usare ma bisogna sapere quello che si sta facendo e spesso non è sufficiente. In oltre un conto è usare l'ultima versione di firefox, un altro è avere, ad esempio, un compilatore testing in una distribuzione basata sui sorgenti.

Ti fai prendere dal panico, non ragioni e non leggi i messaggi di errore.

Prendi un bel sospiro e inizia a postare i log di compilazione, dove viene indicato l'errore non solamente la parte in cui emerge da di matto e colora tutto di giallo e rosso.

p.s. 1 Io non ti ho detto di usare quei comandi immediatamente, ma che quella era la procedura da seguire (più o meno) quando si aggiorna il sistema o qualche pacchetto più o meno fondamentale (come libpng). Mi scuso se è passato questo messaggio. Ad ogni modo il depclean e l'emerge delle preserved-libs sono necessari.

p.s. 2 prova a prendere in considerazione l'idea di re-installare da capo utilizzando un sistema (almeno quello di base) completamente stabile (ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86") e poi da lì eventualmente mettere l'ultimo kde. Gentoo, essendo source-based, ti offre questa flessibilità. Nella documentazione è scritto chiaramente come smascherare selettivamente solo alcuni pacchetti. Finché non ti sarai fatto le ossa questa è probabilmente una scelta corretta. Considera che nemmeno i developers se ne stanno, generalmente, con un sistema tutto quanto in ~.

----------

## fbcyborg

Eccolo l'errore:

```
/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lpng14 
```

Comunque ha ragione Onip, 

avere a che fare con un sistema completamente "~" è una battaglia molto ardua. Anche per noi che ti stiamo aiutando, fidati.

Comunque anche qui dicono di aver avuto quel problema con lpng14.

Hai libpng-1.5.2 anche tu per caso? Forse no, perché richiede un ulteriore smascheramento, ma non si sa mai.

Se proprio non vuoi reinstallare gentoo daccapo (e non ci vorrebbe nemmeno tanto, visto che si parte dallo stage3 di default da qualche anno) c'era una discussione su questo forum su come riportare un sistema testing ad un sistema stabile, ma mi sa che comunque è tosta!

----------

## adcast

Raga mi sa che avete proprio ragione, la miglior cosa è renistallare ed imparare dagli errori fatti fin'ora...dopotutto il detto "sbagliando si impara" è sempre quello più valido.

La cosa che realmente mi scoccia è la ricompilazione dell'intero kernel e del server X, per il resto in effetti non ci metto più di tanto (anche perchè prevedendo questa possibilità, ho ancora il portage-latest e lo stage3 su Ubuntu)

Ovviamente la prima cosa che faccio è andare a menare ~x86 tra le keywords   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Comunque vi ringrazio molto per tutto lo sbattimento che avete fatto per darmi una mano, è una consolazione scrivere su un forum sapendo per certo che qualcuno ti darà un aiuto. Non vi nego che una delle cose che mi ha convinto a menarmi in Gentoo, oltre alla sete di conoscenza e alla voglia di imparare realmente Linux, è stata proprio la comunità e la documentazione: entrambe hanno decisamente qualcosa in più di tutte le altre distro per le quali sono passato (compresa ArchLinux)

----------

## fbcyborg

Non ci metti tanto a compilare il kernel se lo configuri bene! Per X forse un po' di più, ma anche per KDE!  :Very Happy: 

Comunque per default ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" (o amd64 a seconda della distro se è a 32 o 64 bit). A proposito, ma sei sicuro di non poterla proprio installare la distro a 64bit?

Questo è il forum migliore del mondo per quanto mi riguarda. C'è un'immensa collaborazione, e l'ho sempre riscontrato.  :Smile: 

PS: lascia stare arch linux!  :Razz:  Abbasso gli archettari!  :Razz:  (Ovvio che scherzo eh!)

----------

## adcast

Guarda potrei tranquillamente mettere la 64bit per il processore (ho un Macbook Alu con Core2Duo) ma ho solo 2 GB di RAM quindi non credo che mi convenga (poi ormai sto già ricompilando il kernel quindi AMEN 64bit   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  ).

Comunque abbasso gli archettari lo dico io   :Confused: 

Vedi non è per leccaculaggio che esalto questo forum e ringrazio cosi tanto voi che siete intervenuti... 

Arch è un altra distro molto personalizzabile il chè vuol dire andare a toccare file di configurazione, inserire parametri e quant'altro e, cosi come con Gentoo, non è raro cascare in problemi agli inizi. 

Non so se il mio nick non attirava, se ho beccato il periodo in cui tutto il forum era in vacanza ma fatto stà che 5 volte ho avuto bisogno di aiuto e 5 volte nessuno mi ha calcolato(fortunatamente sono un tipo che dopo 2-3 formatta/installa inizia a cavarsela bene). 

Non che i più esperti siano obbligati a fare come voi che avete risposto con post dettagliati e avete perso tempo con me a leggere file di log kilometrici, ma almeno un input dovrebbero darlo a mio avviso (o almeno io, ho partecipato a forum su argomenti dove ero abbastanza esperto e i post dei n00b me li facevo tutti o quasi). 

Una comunità è una comunità, altrimenti tanto vale riempire la rete di wiki e di bugtrackers e chiudere i forum...

----------

## fbcyborg

Io ho un Core 2 Duo T7200 con 2 GB di RAM e la x86_64 va alla grande! Quindi nessun problema, anzi!

----------

## djinnZ

 *adcast wrote:*   

> Non so se il mio nick non attirava, se ho beccato il periodo in cui tutto il forum era in vacanza ma fatto stà che 5 volte ho avuto bisogno di aiuto e 5 volte nessuno mi ha calcolato(fortunatamente sono un tipo che dopo 2-3 formatta/installa inizia a cavarsela bene).

 Può anche essere che nessuno sapeva cosa rispondere o non voleva arrischiarsi.

Possibile che qualche sommo sacerdote sia passato da debian ad arch con le conseguenze del caso.

In ogni caso non è malvagia come media, ti sei solo fermato troppo preso.

----------

